# New toy?



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Me likes that...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wont be long before Kathrin puts that in a GLOCK pistol...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> wont be long before Kathrin puts that in a GLOCK pistol...


Put the boone’s farm away.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I’m getting one!!!!!!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

whats the base price of that Me wonders


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

$1599 dollars I just ordered it


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice gun but I’m going to pass. Too new for me.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

1basshunter said:


> $1599 dollars I just ordered it


How long to get it? Buckeye?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes buckeye 2 weeks or so and I just got ammo boy was that cheap 🤣


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Believe for that kind of $ I'd stick another $100 or so with it and get the Magnum Research BFR 350.
Have had two BFR's and not only are they built very well...the stock,out of the box trigger is fantastic.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Me likes that...


you'll shoot your eye out kid and his eye and his eye and his eye and who ever else is standing with in a hundred yards LOL


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Upland said:


> you'll shoot your eye out kid and his eye and his eye and his eye and who ever else is standing with in a hundred yards LOL


As bad as my eyes are already...I sure can't afford to do that.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

ezbite said:


> wont be long before Kathrin puts that in a GLOCK pistol...


That’s gonna be 1 big hunk of plastic! 🤭


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Glock boys don’t always drink wine, but when they do it’s Ripple. The rest of the time it’s Gaston Kool Aid.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> $1599 dollars I just ordered it


*YOU PASSED THE BACKGROUND CHECK??????*


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll pass too, already have one hand cannon not being used(but want to) just more confidence with the rifle then handgun for a ethical shot placement..... it does shoot good 
Always hoping to have tags filled before gun week with the bow


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> The Glock boys don’t always drink wine, but when they do it’s Ripple. The rest of the time it’s Gaston Kool Aid.


Don’t drink the Jim Jones Kool-Aid it’s all bad


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

WELL IT'S LIKE MY GRANDPAPPY SAID BEFORE HE DIED WELL IT;S LIKE AHHHHH...............................


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve shot 1 deer with .357 mag, S&W m27 with 8 3/8” barrel. 158gr JHP/ max load H-2400. Small Spike at about 30-35yds, killed him dead. He flopped a bit but only made it a few feet from where he was hit. I only shoot irons and even when younger and top of game I wouldn’t take shot of more than 50yds. Point being if deer is far enough away that it’s smaller than width of front sight I can guarantee 
I’d make a clean shot. 
The 350 isn’t much more than 357max and unless you are going to scope/ optic and go long there isn’t much point in it. I’m going to shoot a 350 in near future a buddy is getting one. He killed deer last year with Ruger 350 rifle and is all wound up on the S&W.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

What’s the price point on those? It looks expensive.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> $1599 dollars I just ordered it


yikes.... I bought one brand new a year ago for $1199


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

[QUOTE="9Left said:


> yikes.... I bought one brand new a year ago for $1199


How did you get one a year ago? Thought s&w introduced it in August of this year.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bobk said:


> How did you get one a year ago? Thought s&w introduced it in August of this year.


I was at my local gun shop around this time a year ago… Probably a little more than that… Just to be clear… We are talking about the SW 460 xvr.... correct?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

oh crap... my bad! The video is for the 350… My apologies for not paying attention to the video… Lol

ps.... The 460 is everything I wanted it to be though… Lol


----------

